
Study Habits of America's Top Math Students - kjhughes
https://m3challenge.siam.org/newsroom/national-survey-americas-top-math-students-provides-glimpse-their-academic-success
======
chmaynard
This strikes me as propaganda of the worst sort, presented by an organization
of mathematicians and engineers as if it were a valid scientific study. The
methodology is flawed and the conclusions absurd. Would a respected journal
publish this as science? I doubt it.

